# Big Pine Key



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

We've stayed at OWB a few times before IRMA, their new set up is pretty cool with the house boats however we opt of Parmers Resort these days... Its a pretty good jumping off point and with a smaller boat you can stay tucked in out of the wind if its blowing. Hopefully the wind cooperates for you, it will dictate where you fish so be flexible, fish all around No Name Key, back side of Big Pine if wind allows has lots of flats and places to explore. I would say stay flexible, have a few different game plans as far as fishing goes, plenty of cudas, jacks and snappers to pull on. Baby tarpon are around any of the residential canals...might bump into some bigger ones along the edge of main channels. Just have fun and keep it simple!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

By the backside do you mean the southern area?

My skiff goes pretty shallow, but how concerned do i need to be about tides in the shallow flats? Is there a risk of getting caught if I'm out in the middle of the flats and the tide starts to go out?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Generally backside refers to backcountry (north - towards bay/gulfside).

Yes you can get stuck on a flat. I know this for a fact.. happened to me a couple times. Couple of fun "panicky pushing" episodes trying to make it to the channel edge before all the water on the flat did. No big deal, just wait 6 hrs or so. Have bug spray.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Lol gotcha.....The last time the no-see-ums drove me insane altho SPF spray seemed to curb them well.

Also another concern....As far as anchoring all I have now is an 8' anchor stick that I use on the stern with a mount for it, and also an 8# mushroom style anchor that i haven't used yet so I'm not sure how well it will even work. I've just been using the stick so far since we haven't been in deeper water yet, and I'm thinking the mushroom anchor probably isn't going to work well for a 14' skiff with three people in it in deeper water, especially in decent wind/current.....Is a fluke style anchor essential?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

skinny_fishing said:


> Getting ready to take a trip to Big Pine here soon, our first time with our own skiff without any guides. We're gonna be staying at the Old Wooden Bridge in a house boat with the skiff right next to us.
> 
> Could use any advice on fishing and boating the area, it's my first boat (14' Rabco with a 9.9hp) and I'm not too keen on venturing out too far and would like to keep it as simple as possible without any long treks, mostly for storms rolling in since I'm not going to be able to outrun much with the 9.9.
> 
> ...


What does “carcassing” mean? Lol.

Get some shrimp and chum the bones up. Chunk it, toss it. Expect at least a 6:1 ratio lemon shark/cuda to bone if not worse.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

The "Back" being the Gulf side and "Out front" refers to the Atlantic side. 
Stick to marked channels on plane and idle or navigate cautiously outside of marked channels.. you can definitely get stuck on a flat if not being aware of tides and location. 
Definitely bring a solid anchor along with the stick it..if wind picks up and possible motor trouble happen together. 
Some spots are soft mud but some only an inch below the mud is hard coral bottom.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Carcassing is using the carcasses of cleaned fish (mahi, snapper, etc) for bait because the Tarpon are so conditioned to feeding off of them where fish are being cleaned. Apparently it's becoming a problem in the keys? I saw it going on last year a lot and have heard about it on the Andy Mill podcast too.

Go to 10:30 that's where the discussion about it starts

[video]




Funny that he uses the word "spoiled" because that's exactly what the locals were saying, that the Tarpon are spoiled and it's all they will bite on.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Don’t burn the flats trying to run shallow. Go slow, be observant.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Lay time I spent a month in Big Pone I didn’t see any bones. I’d come loaded for anything and a cuda rod for entertainment.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Salt said:


> Don’t burn the flats trying to run shallow. Go slow, be observant.


Definitely, not in any hurry and plan on doing lots of poling and paddling. Been using my SUP paddle and it actually works pretty well.



Drifter said:


> Lay time I spent a month in Big Pone I didn’t see any bones. I’d come loaded for anything and a cuda rod for entertainment.


I have some cuda tubes already, but i don't need a steel leader do I? 50lb mono enough?

Last time in the keys we caught a lot of bones but it was with a guide in the sugarloaf area. I was hoping we could find some around Big Pine too, crossing fingers so we'll see.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

skinny_fishing said:


> Definitely, not in any hurry and plan on doing lots of poling and paddling. Been using my SUP paddle and it actually works pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don’t need a leader if your running cuda tubes.

the guides know where they are and have their pockets but if you are just looking around for them it’s VERY tough.

I wouldn’t worry about getting stuck in the flats the tide is about nill there. If you are pushing real hard On the pole because your draggin ass in the mud, and it’s high tide outgoing it’s possible but my wife and I and a 2 year old(chaos) haven’t gotten stuck in 4 years.

we pick up snook, baby tarpon, cudas, and Jacks pretty routinely but never bones. I obviously have something to learn but the back of those cubbies in the area your talking have snook that are fun.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Be aware of other boaters, because they may not be aware of you. Lots of googand down here and lots of boat traffic. I've been down here for 4 days and 3veryday I have seen some center console dredging across flats or running over them blowing them up. Good luck and have fun


----------

